# Was für ein Wurm ist das - wer kann helfen?



## Trautchen (24. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, gestern wurden meine Teichpflanzen geliefert und als nette Beigabe fand ich diesen Wurm. Er ist ca. 3 cm lang und es sind keine Beinchen etc. zu erkennen. Der dunklere Teil ist der Kopf, der Teil mit den "Fortsätzen" der Hinterleib.. Ich dachte erst es sei ein __ Blutegel aber irgendwie sieht er doch nicht so aus.  Wer hat sowas schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Wurm ist das - wer kann helfen?*

Hallo Anka,

ganz ehrlich? 

Aber ein __ Blutegel ist es ganz sicher nicht.. die sind wesentlich "instabiler", d.h. viel flacher, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser nimmt.

Ich hatte sowas auch schon mal an einer meiner Teichpflanzen. Allerdings stand die noch mitsamt der gekauften Erde im Teich.  

Erst als ich die Erde und die Tierchen los war, wuchs sie richtig.
Evtl. ernähren sich diese Tiere von den Wurzeln?


----------



## chromis (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Wurm ist das - wer kann helfen?*

Hallo, 

das dürfte die Larve einer Tipula-Art sein, diese Schnaken legen je nach Art ihre Eier nicht nur auf Wiesen, sondern auch in feuchtem Schlamm oder im Wasser ab.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnaken


----------



## Rambo (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Wurm ist das - wer kann helfen?*

Ich hatte auch mal so was im Teich und es wurden später __ Libellen. aber ob die 100% genau so ausgesehen haben kann ich nicht sagen.
Sieht dem aber sehr ähnlich.

gr. remo


----------



## chromis (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Wurm ist das - wer kann helfen?*

Hallo.

Libellenlarven haben doch zumindest ein paar Beine:


----------



## Trautchen (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Wurm ist das - wer kann helfen?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, konnt mich leider übers Wochenende nicht melden. Ich glaube Rainer hat es getroffen. Der Beschreibung nach müßte es eigentlich eine Schnakenlarve sein. Nachdem es also nichts Schlimmes ist, habe ich dem Wurm wieder die Freiheit geschenkt. Mal sehen, ob ich im Spätsommer dann eine dankbare Schnake aufsteigen sehe...
Ich danke Euch und schicke Euch die Frühlingssonne.


----------

